# If the first stool passes, the second should be easy



## Brink

It starts with a trip to a local lumber mill for some white oak

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink

Then pick up some steel

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## T. Ben



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Brink

Some cutting and figuring

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Brink

Some more metal work

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Bigg081



Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink

Some through tenons

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Brink

So much to figure out

Reactions: Like 5 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 3 | Creative 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steve in VA

This is fun; keep it up!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Always love your builds brother, thanks for posting this.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man

Definitely watching this build! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Awesome. I have a step shelf next to my side of the couch. I love that thing. I bet yours is going to look sooo much better than the one I have.
I painted mine brown though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

I needed some interesting cuts.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink

Those cutouts are for clearance for some parallel linkages.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Brink

Dealing with the steel

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## JerseyHighlander

While I'm a fan of creative titles, me thinks yours goes too far... Bad visuals. 

Awesome project though, looking forward to the progress and the hand tool Lady Gaga (Wtf? Lady Gaga... got to watch my p & q's) You want to bring your steel down to north Jersey, Connor will be happy to give it that "hand forged" look.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink

JerseyHighlander said:


> While I'm a fan of creative titles, me thinks yours goes too far... Bad visuals.
> 
> Awesome project though, looking forward to the progress and the hand tool Lady Gaga (Wtf? Lady Gaga... got to watch my p & q's) You want to bring your steel down to north Jersey, Connor will be happy to give it that "hand forged" look.


90 miles is a long ride.


----------



## Wildthings

Awesomeness

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben

Brink said:


> 90 miles is a long ride.


That’s only 12 miles more than my drive to work.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Brink

Some more figuring

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Brink said:


> 90 miles is a long ride.


Leave the horse at home and take the car. Jerseyites likely to jail you for cruelty to animals this time of year. They went after a local buffalo farmer few years back, "leaving them out in the cold".

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Brink

Folding mechanisms works

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

Very cool

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## El Guapo

great project!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink

Most of the way assembled, and a way cool coffee mug

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Brink

I wanted the top step to lock onto the crosspiece for added rigidity. 
a little marking and using a rabet plane to make this cut.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1 | Creative 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Brink said:


> Most of the way assembled, and a way cool coffee mug
> 
> View attachment 221005
> 
> View attachment 221006
> 
> View attachment 221007
> 
> View attachment 221008


These cross bolts are a good candidate for sex bolts if your locktite bottle is handy... I ran into a stash of them while installing undercabinet lights. These particular sets came with about 5 different lengths and only (of course) one size worked. I was forced to take the rest of the parts to my house... amazing where you see uses for them when you have them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man

Most excellent! A couple of years ago I was wondering how to create the hardware for a step ladder. And now, voila! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink

First stool passed with no discomfort.
now to make a bigger one.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## JerseyHighlander

"First stool passed with no discomfort.
now to make a bigger one."

Stop that.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Brink

JerseyHighlander said:


> "First stool passed with no discomfort.
> now to make a bigger one."
> 
> Stop that.


It’s such a relief when that first one works out, and a bigger one is on the way

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Mr. Peet

Brink said:


> It’s such a relief when that first one works out, and a bigger one is on the way


What color will your stool be, guessing a shade of brown? Don't want to mire your thoughts as you push on cutting relief into the depths. The bowels of your shop have digested many woods to fertilize our minds with ambiance of goals yet to achieve.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## SENC

I recommend Dulcolax if you find you're having trouble passing #2.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## phinds

Passing a stool that big would change your pants size !

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Nature Man

Wonder what the bottom line is? Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander

You guys need therapy. The "a checkup from the neck up" kind. I may never be able to look at one of those... stepladder chairs, the same again.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Mr. Peet

JerseyHighlander said:


> You guys need therapy. The "a checkup from the neck up" kind. I may never be able to look at one of those... stepladder chairs, the same again.


Just got home from Therapy. Cut up a 1984 blazer into many pieces, plow frame, hitch and all with some new battery powered Holmatro tools.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## phinds

Mr. Peet said:


> Just got home from Therapy. Cut up a 1984 blazer into many pieces, plow frame, hitch and all with some new battery powered Holmatro tools.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## trc65

I apologize in advance, but I just had to....

Reactions: Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## SENC

I think that kind of stinks, Kyle, barging in on the monkey's daily constitutional project and dumping on all the fun.

Brink - looking forward to more pictures of the deuce when you finish dropping it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink

Just spoke with the guy I’m making it for. 
being white oak, he wants it to looked fumed.
Two fuming stools coming right up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Mr. Peet

phinds said:


> View attachment 221088











PENTHEON Tools


Working under pressure, in a race against time, first responders need rescue tools they can fully rely on. It is for these men and women that we have developed our Pentheon Series: hydraulic rescue tools that are miles ahead of all other rescue equipment on the market. Only the Holmatro Pentheon...




www.holmatro.com

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## phinds

Mr. Peet said:


> PENTHEON Tools
> 
> 
> Working under pressure, in a race against time, first responders need rescue tools they can fully rely on. It is for these men and women that we have developed our Pentheon Series: hydraulic rescue tools that are miles ahead of all other rescue equipment on the market. Only the Holmatro Pentheon...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.holmatro.com


Ah HA ! You're not on drugs after all. For some reason the post just didn't parse for me. I get it now.


----------



## JerseyHighlander

So glad I've given you boys an oppotunity to get your true creative juices flowing...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## phinds

JerseyHighlander said:


> I may never be able to look at one of those... stepladder chairs, the same again.


Well part of the problem is that I for one have never seen a step ladder being called a stool. A STEP stool, I have seen (referencing a short step ladder) but to me a "stool" is something you sit on, not something you climb.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JerseyHighlander

phinds said:


> Well part of the problem is that I for one have never seen a step ladder being called a stool. A STEP stool, I have seen (referencing a short step ladder) but to me a "stool" is something you sit on, not something you climb.


But for the negative connotation, I "stand" corrected.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum

Since this stool was somewhat of a prototype, does that make it a stool sample?

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 7


----------



## trc65

sprucegum said:


> Since this stool was somewhat of a prototype, does that make it a stool sample?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## SENC

JerseyHighlander said:


> So glad I've given you boys an oppotunity to get your true creative juices flowing...


I think we're proving we have quite a stool culture here at WB!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 7


----------



## SENC

JerseyHighlander said:


> View attachment 221126


Glad to see urine this with us.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Nature Man

Wonder if this thread will trickle over to grunt calls? Chuck

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## JerseyHighlander

You see what you've done @Brink ? Hurry up and post some more pictures of that thing you're building before this tangent starts to fester.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink

Here they are. 
a little more refining is needed.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Brink

phinds said:


> Well part of the problem is that I for one have never seen a step ladder being called a stool. A STEP stool, I have seen (referencing a short step ladder) but to me a "stool" is something you sit on, not something you climb.


I know…
keep in mind, I spend more time on thread titles than actually working.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## sprucegum

All kidding aside, those are a couple of nice looking and I'm sure very handy folding step ladders.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Very cool Brinkster! Combines 2 of my favorite mediums, wood and metal.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SENC

I generally refrain from commenting on another man's stools, but those look great. Well done!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Brink

woodtickgreg said:


> Very cool Brinkster! Combines 2 of my favorite mediums, wood and metal.


And poo jokes

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Brink

Putting in some latch plates

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Brink

Nobody wants to slip on a slippery stool…

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

Brink said:


> And poo jokes


Agree but that's three. And then there's fart jokes, pull my finger!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Brink

Rounding over the treads

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## JerseyHighlander

That's a sweet heavy duty pull latch there. Almost as sweet as that router plane... Where'd the latch come from?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink

JerseyHighlander said:


> That's a sweet heavy duty pull latch there. Almost as sweet as that router plane... Where'd the latch come from?


I found it on Amazon


----------



## Brink

they’re sanded and stained.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Brink

A few touches before the final assembly

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## JerseyHighlander

Purdy!
Nice touch with the rubber feet.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Brink

Some shots of the hardware. 
I made all the parts except for the latches

Reactions: Way Cool 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Brink

All done, ready for delivery

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Cliff.

With the finished oak they make you feel like you're in an old library, with books to the ceiling and the rolling ladders.
Back in time, so good.
Better yet an old hardware store.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I'll trade my aluminum step ladder covered in paint for the tall one

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink

woodtickgreg said:


> I'll trade my aluminum step ladder covered in paint for the tall one


I’ll ask Moma da brink if she wants to trade me for an aluminum ladder

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink

Time to celebrate a little

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Man she rocks that step ladder, lol.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------

